
Successfully poisoned the latest BIND with fully randomized ports - d0mine
http://tservice.net.ru/~s0mbre/blog/devel/networking/dns/2008_08_08.html
======
sysop073
There's another post for the New York Times story on it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=271709>

------
pius
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=168525>

